# DirecTV TiVo Costs



## spudly (Sep 19, 2001)

Hello,

Been a DirecTV customer since 2000 and purchased the original DTV/TiVo units shortly thereafter. At the time I bought 2 lifetime subscriptions which transferred to DirecTV back in the day.

I had held out upgrading receivers (currently have R10s) as I wanted to keep it TiVo. Anyway a few months after this "vaporware" actually got widespread released I could swear I was offered the free upgrade package (as I have had for years) that included the THR22- however I just wasn't ready to do it.

Now one of my antiquated receivers is on the fritz and I would like to upgrade my dish/receiver package. However looking at the site and calling up they will give me the DirecTV DVR receiver, but the cost for the THR22 (Tivo) would be $199 per. I do not want to pay close to $400 for them (especially for a leased unit). Has anyone gotten DirecTV to supply them with the TiVo receivers at no charge? Again I could swear that this offer was given to me about 6 months ago.

TIA,
Glenn


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes. I did about two months ago.

They wouldn't let me do the install so they credited my account with the cost of the unit ($200) plus gave me $10 a month off for a year. I then bought one from Weaknees

Like you, I was a long time user and I called up to cancel and that's how I got the deal.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am a longtime customer as well since 1999, was running 3 SD TiVos. 1 SD reciever.
Got my first free HD DTiVo in March with dish upgraded for free.
Just got my second free HD DTiVo last week dropped shipped because the scheduled install went "we dont have one of those but we can give you the better...blah blah".
Contact retention. 
Dont threaten to cancel. 
Just point out you are a longterm customer and you would really like to upgrade to HD and and get the new reciever at no cost.

Before I could finish the sentence they said we will give you one, take $10 off your bill for a year and give you 3 months of Showtime for your trouble.

Longterm customers are their bread and butter.


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Not so for me. I just called to upgrade from my HR10 to a full HD system, asking what they have available. Their offer (assuming 2yr. extension) was:

HR-34 @ $99
Add'l receiver client - free
THR-22 @ $199
Credit of $10/mo for a year
I told him I'm not going to commit today, but please annotate my account. I'm thinking I'll get Comcast for six months, then book DTV again using Costco.


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

I think calling to cancel is a good way to go, provided you are prepared to carry it through. Have you facts right though - research the offers for cable or dish so you can quote them.

I got progressively better offers until I got the free deal and $10 off.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You can always threaten to cancel. And if they don't do what you want then just go OTA. You'll save a boatload of money.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

And be able to watch a boatload fewer channels if you're not able to get a lot of OTA stations. Most of the programming we watch isn't available OTA.


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

In my case I was prepared to switch to cable or UVerse and both would be cheaper at least for the first 6 months or so.

I suppose that's why I got a free box


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> And be able to watch a boatload fewer channels if you're not able to get a lot of OTA stations. Most of the programming we watch isn't available OTA.


A boatload fewer channels is more than okay. The average person only really watches about 10 channels of that 200 channel package anyway.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

chamelea said:


> Not so for me. I just called to upgrade from my HR10 to a full HD system, asking what they have available. Their offer (assuming 2yr. extension) was:
> 
> HR-34 @ $99
> Add'l receiver client - free
> ...


be aware the THR-22 will not be able to tie into the Whole Home Video, so you will not see it on the HR-34


----------



## spudly (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks to all who have chimed in. You know how sometimes one problem leads to another? Well in the days since I posted my initial question I have done a little bit of research regarding the THR-22 and now a little gun-shy on this receiver.

After waiting what seems like an eternity for this receiver to see the light of day and then my timing it seems like (regardless of who is to blame) that it is really might not be all that in getting a receiver October 2012. I just don't know.

I have relatively modest means as I watch DTV mainly for sports (Sunday ticket, Center Ice) and my kids like the respective kid shows. The needs for DVR is essential and I'd love to finally have HD. But I do utilize the dual buffer frequently and always partial to TiVo. I just don't know as it seems as the THR-22 is somewhat orphaned aside from not being as feature rich.

A quandary for sure!


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

sjberra said:


> be aware the THR-22 will not be able to tie into the Whole Home Video, so you will not see it on the HR-34


I was aware of that. The reason I wanted both systems was to gain the MRV from the HR-34, yet I understand that the HR units don't do a good job on SlowMo, which I find essential for football. The THR-22 was to retain a quallity SlowMo for viewing sports.

After a week of further reading, reports of various HR-34 issues have made me a bit reluctant. If I could get the HD dTiVo for free, I'd probably go with just that. Not sure I care about the MRV.

_Slow motion, sloMo, slo mo, etc._


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

chamelea said:


> I was aware of that. The reason I wanted both systems was to gain the MRV from the HR-34, yet I understand that the HR units don't do a good job on SlowMo, which I find essential for football. The THR-22 was to retain a quallity SlowMo for viewing sports.
> 
> After a week of further reading, reports of various HR-34 issues have made me a bit reluctant. If I could get the HD dTiVo for free, I'd probably go with just that. Not sure I care about the MRV.
> 
> _Slow motion, sloMo, slo mo, etc._


Have had the HR34 almost since release, matched up with a HR24 in another room, very few issues with either one. SloMo means nothing to me since I detest sports.

Way I look at it for every 1 person that complains on the itnernet there are about 10 that don't have issues, so prety much discount those types of posts unless I read in in a impartial revue (if you can find any of those) or personal expierence, my expierence has been above average with my setup since installation


----------



## boring617 (May 1, 2012)

I apologize to all the highly qualified knowledgeable tech people here, since we're oh-so-not, and this may be a dumb question. 

We've had DTV for about 20 years, and DTV tivo since early in 2001. We keep replacing the tivos via weaKnees as they age, and currently have 3, probably #s 7,8,9 in our history. Now one of the roommates is considering getting the new DTV tivo--I guess the HD one, tho' none of us really cares about HD--and adding a 4th tv. The object would be just to try out the new one, since we're always a bit worried that someday our beloved old tivos will get junked. 

My question is this: if we get the new tivo can we continue to run our old ones without any further change? Do we have to get a new dish or something? And if so, will our old ones work? 

I've tried asking DTV about this, but they're so busy trying to sell me things I can't follow the answer. 

The question has gotten more pressing recently, since we're getting hit by those constant reboots, now up to 2/hr (and of course cutting off the beginning and end of every show); and she thought "aha, now we'll get the new tivo to circumvent the shutdowns on the old tivos, and watch that one til this rebooting issue gets solved". But if that will somehow permanently displace our old tivos, we don't want to do it. 

Apologies for bothering the smart people in the room with this, but can anyone help the tech weaklings here?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

boring617 said:


> ....
> 
> My question is this: if we get the new tivo can we continue to run our old ones without any further change? Do we have to get a new dish or something? And if so, will our old ones work?
> 
> ....


The new THR22 HD Tivo will work fine with that old dish. It just won't get any HD channels.


----------



## spudly (Sep 19, 2001)

spudly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been a DirecTV customer since 2000 and purchased the original DTV/TiVo units shortly thereafter. At the time I bought 2 lifetime subscriptions which transferred to DirecTV back in the day.
> 
> ...


Here's a follow up to my own question:
I've been hemming and hawing about upgrading my R10's. I'd like HD but beyond sports I don't watch much network television and the like that it was a "must have". On top of that I was really torn between 'staying TiVo' with the THR22 with older hardware and crippled software or sucking it up to getting the DirecTV branded DVRs.

Then the November Reboot happened. Like many, I initially thought my hardware was failing and I would be forced to replace my receivers. After 10plus days of reboots I was about to call DTV when I saw that the problem was on DirecTV's end. I was really PO'd and called and spoke to retentions to see what compensation they'd give me. I wasn't particularly looking to upgrade my hardware at this time but lo and behold the offer was enticing enough that I ultimately pulled the trigger.

Here's what I got:
1) Tivo THR22 Receiver
2) DirecTV HR24 HD/DVR Receiver
3) Slimline dish and Cinema Connection Kit.
4) No charge for any equipment or S/H- w/installation
5) $10 off bill for 12 months (offsetting the new HD charge of $10 month)
6) $150 immediately credit to my account.

So the only additional cost is $10 HD/advance receiver access per month, though the first 12 months have a corresponding credit so i wont see the net increase for another year.

Of course I had to make a 24 month commitment (I've been out of contractual obligations since 2004). In the end I never wanted to leave DirecTV for the following reason
(1) I absolutely need the Sunday Ticket as displaced die-hard Miami Dolphins fan.
(2) I have lifetime DVR service on my account.

I don't know how much this package had to do with the reboot issue versus standard retention offers. I will say however that I am *always* polite and courteous on the phone even if I am annoyed or disgruntled. (This is obviously hard sometimes but in the end the person on the other side of the phone is usually not the person at fault for the problem). I think that tends to get better results and the representatives are far more apt to work with you.

My installation is Tuesday- I hope that it goes well. I've had installer issues in the distant past.

-Spudly


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

I was a Direct TV customer about 10 years ago, and loved it. Switched to cable to get faster internet (remember dial-up?) because the wife started working from home a couple days a week. 
Got a card in the mail a couple of days ago, for special deals to come back. I did the math, and if I drop cable (just the TV, keeping the phone and interweb-nets), cancel my TiVo subscription for my second box, get Direct TV w/ the Genie DVR, I will save about $30 a month for 12 months and about $5 a month the second year. The third year will be exactly what I'm paying now for all three from cable. So long Tivo.

Excited for not having to pay extra for the NFL Network. Also get the NFL Package for the rest of the season. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

OMG. Direct TV is amazing, should of came back sooner. Picture is better and the VOD library is outsanding. My 3 year old wanted to watch "Gubble Buppies" (Bubble Guppies). Just did a search and downloaded 2 episodes for her.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Spudly,
Don;t forget the $5/mo tivo fee or is your lifetime covered on the THR22?, you still got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Trebor1 said:


> I am a longtime customer as well since 1999, was running 3 SD TiVos. 1 SD reciever.
> Got my first free HD DTiVo in March with dish upgraded for free.
> Just got my second free HD DTiVo last week dropped shipped because the scheduled install went "we dont have one of those but we can give you the better...blah blah".
> Contact retention.
> ...


Update:
I still had 2 ancient series 2 D Tivo's running. The constant reboot fried the hard drives in both. One was in our bedroom and the other in a quest room almost never used.
I got my bill with the $10 credit but needed to get the 2 dead units off my account.
I called cancelations this morning @7AM central time as I always do (I have always gotten a rep in the USA when calling at this time. I find it easier and less frustrating to communicate with a rep that speaks english as a first language. I do not care for forgien call centers. Something is lost in "translation")
I explained to Susan the simple facts as to what happened and that I needed to cancel these two units. She was aware of the issue and asked if I wanted to get replacements. I said, laughingly, only if DTV will give me another HD Tivo for free ( not really expecting one as I had just recieved my second free unit a couple of months ago)
Susan went to work and I have my 3rd free ( ok not "free", I have to pay the shipping on this one - $21) HD D Tivo being drop shipped to my house.

My adjusments and credits for being a longtime subscriber are;
$15 for 12 months off my Choice Xtra Classic base package
$6.50 for 12 months off Starz
$6 off for primary TV

DTV has stepped up and made things right time and time again. I cant help but believe that some of this is due to my attitude when I call in. I always ask and never demand or threaten. I am honest and polite even when expressing my dissapointment or disatisfaction with an issue.


----------



## lindsay001 (Apr 7, 2003)

I was able to get two THR22's for $99 each. But I had to pay $199 for the third.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I am never going to understand how they can charge people for boxes that they are supposedly leasing. You either buy something, or you lease it. 

Still glad I left before they started this sillyness.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Arcady said:


> I am never going to understand how they can charge people for boxes that they are supposedly leasing. You either buy something, or you lease it.
> 
> Still glad I left before they started this sillyness.


In the leasing business it is called "Lease acquisition cost" try leasing anything without a upfront cost - kind of hard to do, even a car requires a upfront payment the majority of the times either in the form of a trade in or cold hard cash.

Sorry if you feel a norml business model is sillyness.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Trebor1 said:


> Update:
> I still had 2 ancient series 2 D Tivo's running. The constant reboot fried the hard drives in both. One was in our bedroom and the other in a quest room almost never used.
> 
> I got my bill with the $10 credit but needed to get the 2 dead units off my account.
> ...


This is very interesting. The reboots fried my SD-DVR80 in my living room and this was confirmed by a Case Management Rep who said I should get a replacement, either standard or upgrade. I complained to corporate about this (they had already given me credits before the DVR80 was known to be bad after the reboots stopped) and today got an offer of:

1) Two TiVo THR22 Receivers, one for both rooms no charge
2) Slimline dish and Cinema Connection Kit no charge
3) No charge for any equipment or S/H- w/installation
4) or the choice of the above or 1 THR22 + 1 HD DTV HR24 (her suggestion since she was adamant that the HR24 was an excellent receiver)

Two year agreement, of course, couldn't talk her out of that even though I am a "legacy" 1-year agreement customer (2004). No $10 credits for the Advanced HD service, the TiVo "fee" $5.00 is automatic, and $6.00 for the second HD DVR ($21 extra, is that right?).

I am brain dead right now over all the problems I've had with service calls on the bad DVR and talking to at least 15 different reps at DTV. But, is this a "no brainer"? Should I accept it? I am foggy right now. Advise please...Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

newswatcher said:


> ....
> 
> I am brain dead right now over all the problems I've had with service calls on the bad DVR and talking to at least 15 different reps at DTV. But, is this a "no brainer"? Should I accept it? I am foggy right now. Advise please...Thanks.


That's a very sweet deal.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> That's a very sweet deal.


Thanks, litzdog911. Any other opinions/observations? Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I would agree it is a good deal. If you want to make the jump to HD, that would be fine. I would ask if you are really, really insistent on the TiVo UI as you are giving up a lot to go for that.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

stevel said:


> I would agree it is a good deal. If you want to make the jump to HD, that would be fine. I would ask if you are really, really insistent on the TiVo UI as you are giving up a lot to go for that.


First, Steve, I have read several hundred of your posts over the years and respect your experience/advice.

Secondly, what does "you are giving up a lot to go for that" mean?

Well, I've had two Hughes SD-TiVo's since 2004 and am a diehard TiVo GUI fan. I had a spare DVR40 when this happened so I had the service tech hook it up (when I refused his offer of a replacement R15, Ugh!) and it took 24-hours to update the software from 3.1.1e (last used 2004) to 6.4a and I am watching it now. I just love TiVo.

Yes, I am pretty insistent on the TiVo GUI and also that it is standalone. The HR34 is way too much for me. The HR24, which was pushed softly by the Corporate Rep who is providing the free DVR's to replace my beloved DVR80; she has them and loves them and she also went from TiVo to the DTV HR. I've researched the HR24 and I notice 1 set of RCA's, 1 S-Video, 1-Composite. I like to record SD shows and burn them from the TiVo to DVD (via an old Pan ES10 recorder), so the TiVo THR has the two RCA's out and the S-Video, suiting my purposes that purpose. It would be a leap (up or down) to go with the DTV HR24 since I don't need nor want the whole house feature nor the other extended features of the HR24. But...

...after reading other threads like,


```
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484879

and

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199902
```
I see the comparisons of the HR34/24 and it sounds good but I'd have to "experiment" in this situation since I am getting no-charge replaces (2 units, either HR24 or the TiVo's or THR22 and an HR24) and if I don't like the HR24 it might be hard to get DTV to swap them for the THR22. I'm torn...don't know which way to go; but the offer from DTV Corporate is on the table as long as I wish, so I am chillin' and asking for advice here...and yours is short, sweet, contrite and helpful.

Thanks, Steve

HR24









THR22


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have the THR22 and an HR21. The THR22 is more responsive, but doesn't have 3D, home sharing nor use of the iPad app. Some On Demand works on the THR22, but most people find that programs simply don't download. Programs occasionally record as blank with no explanation. The THR22 also appears to have been "thrown over the wall" for its national release and then abandoned - there has not been a software update for it in a year, despite known bugs. The HRxx series has continuous development of new software and one can participate in DirecTV's CE program to beta test them.

My wife insisted on the TiVo UI, so we have the THR22. If it had been up to me alone, I would have passed, especially for the extra $5 a month.

So that's why I asked if the TiVo UI is important to you. If it is, the THR22 is perfectly acceptable, assuming you are not looking for anything more than the DTiVo experience you had with the SD-DVR80, as you get very little more than that.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks, Steve. I will keep all those observations, especially your actual experience with the THR22, in mind as I make a decision...

I have been told by a Case Management rep that, indeed, the THR22 is being phased-out and not manufactured any longer, that DTV will, instead focus only on their own DVRs. He said they are hard to get right now and support is limited due to no concern from DTV for updates or improvements to this unit. This should have been a red flag when he told me this. So I see only two options now:

* Go with the DTV HD DVR HR24 (if that is what they send since I understand the customer actually will not know what they get until it comes; DTV is notorious for this...), and fore-go the THR22 at this time.

* Stay with my extra SD-DVR40 and ungrade it to 500GB and stay with SD which is OK with me. HD has never been a priority with me, perfectly happy with SD (old school).

This article gave me enough input to go with the THR22 but now I don't know.

http://burnedbydirectv.blogspot.com/2011/12/hands-on-with-new-thr22-directv-tivo-hd.html

Thanks again for responding, Steve.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I would take the statement that the THR22 is "being phased out" with a carton of salt. It is clear that the CSRs try to talk you out of them but DirecTV is still promoting them somewhat. It is true there have been no updates. 

As for the HR24 you will indeed get whatever is on the truck, which could be almost anything. If you want the HR24, and it is good, you may have to order it from a retailer such as Solid Signal and have DTV give you a credit.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Specifically, Steve, I would want the HR24-500. But since this is a free offer from DTV and if I buy at a retailer to be sure I get the above unit it could complicate the issue if I do not like the HR's and go back to SD. So I would hope that my Corporate rep would try to guarantee the above unit(s). If the installers came with different model, I would just send them back until I get what I have been promised. We'll see...

Oh, on the THR22, I thirst for the "TiVo Live Guide" as on the older TiVo's (I absolutely hate Grid Guides which are tedious for me).



> I would take the statement that the THR22 is "being phased out" with a carton of salt. It is clear that the CSRs try to talk you out of them but DirecTV is still promoting them somewhat. It is true there have been no updates.


Yes, I get daily Messages "TiVo Is Back" in my mail box. You can read that three ways: 1) they are pushing the TiVo to get rid of them, 2) they are catering to the devoted TiVo crowd, or 3) they want you to call and then "convert" those calls to their own DVRs.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I have not heard anything about the THR22 being "phased out". That sounds like "CSR speak" for "I would rather you get a DirecTV DVR instead".


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> I have not heard anything about the THR22 being "phased out". That sounds like "CSR speak" for "I would rather you get a DirecTV DVR instead".


You and Steve are probably right...

Oh, BTW, does the USB on the back of the HD TiVo actually do anything? Can you play a movie, music, or view photos on that USB? Can't find an answer googling...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I've got 2 of the THR22s and an HR24. The HR24 is relegated to the bedroom. I got rid of 2 other HR24s to get the THR22. 

Yea, I wish they had whole-home. But for me there are three features that Tivo offers that I wanted bad enough. 

I know lots of people don't like it, but for me Suggestions is a major factor. I'll be on 6 weeks of medical leave starting next week and there's just no way I wouldn't run out of things to watch without it. 

The second big thing was the 50 season pass limit on the HR24. I was constantly deleting things when their season was over and having to remember to put them back when the new season started. Now I just leave them and don't have to worry about it. 

Finally, I hated that wishlist items on the HR24 would try to record on channels that I didn't receive. The game search feature worked somewhat, but as insanely inconsistent. 

Obviously I'd choose the THR22.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for your observations and input, midas (to you, the THR22 is obviously "gold").


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

newswatcher said:


> You and Steve are probably right...
> 
> Oh, BTW, does the USB on the back of the HD TiVo actually do anything? Can you play a movie, music, or view photos on that USB? Can't find an answer googling...


USB port is used by the AM21 Off-Air Tuner Accessory to integrate dual off-air tuners with your Tivo's dual satellite tuners.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> USB port is used by the AM21 Off-Air Tuner Accessory to integrate dual off-air tuners with your Tivo's dual satellite tuners.


Thanks, litzdog. Could you direct me to a site that explaiins AM21 OAT so I understand exactly what it does? Thanks again.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

newswatcher, the AM-21 is an off-the-air tuner you would connect to the THR22 if you also had an antenna and wanted to pick up local broadcasts. With it connected, it would operate like the old DTiVos and give you an integrated local and satellite guide. It is a very good tuner, but if you don't have (or don't want) an antenna, you don't need it.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks, Steve...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

newswatcher said:


> Thanks, litzdog. Could you direct me to a site that explaiins AM21 OAT so I understand exactly what it does? Thanks again.


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=am21&d=directv-am21n-off-air-dual-tuner-(am21)&sku=8546300063


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks, litzdog...but will I really need it (I am in the Sacramento area)?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

newswatcher said:


> Thanks, litzdog...but will I really need it (I am in the Sacramento area)?


Well, that's up to you. There might be some off-air broadcast "sub-channels" that DirecTV doesn't provide via satellite. And sometimes it's nice to have as a backup in case of satellite reception problems.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

OK. Thanks, litzdog...


----------

